# new here...my furry kids...Stormie Rayne and Tonka Toy



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a few pics of them. Tonka currently has his ears taped. these pictures were taken after his first taping came off. They fell so we are having to retape. Having alot of issues with his ears...vet said do to weakness in them.
Tonka Toy at 12 weeks he is 14 weeks right now...weighing 35lbs
































Miss Stormie Rayne...my beautiful female...will be 2 in November...She averages about 68-70lbs








Me and Stormie








Me and Tonka when he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are gorgeous loving tonka he is such a sweetie { arent most puppy though lol}


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks...yea he is a sweetie  Very cool lil(big) pup...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the crazy ears on the female.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

They are perfect sized bullies. Love em. I have a weakness for blue musclular bullies.  Welcome to GP


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks...  her ears fall more like in the picture with me. I dont know what was up with her ear in that picture of her. lol I think she was running right before that. I think she is perfect size. But Tonkas dad is 120lbs of muscle and head. And he is already huge. I am scared to see what he turns out to be!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

all of you are gorgeous..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics  welcome to GP


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

BlueBullyLover said:


> Thanks...  her ears fall more like in the picture with me. I dont know what was up with her ear in that picture of her. lol I think she was running right before that. I think she is perfect size. But Tonkas dad is 120lbs of muscle and head. And he is already huge. I am scared to see what he turns out to be!


I can't wait to see how he matures. I am hoping that my Kandi is the size of your female when she matures. *fingers crossed* Your male does look like hes going to be very big. LOL but nothing wrong with very big... But I HAVE seen some wayyyy overdone ones, but he definately doesn't look like he will be.


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

cEElint said:


> all of you are gorgeous..


Thanks...


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Stormie was always a big puppy too. But Tonka has her WAY beat. His daddy (slag) is my uncles dog...He is about 2 inches taller then Stormie. He is all muscle...but his head weighs like 30lbs lmao. he looks like someone stuck a air hose up his butt and blew his head up. lol Here is a pic of him...


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW! he is very biiig! LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cute bullies, cant wait to see how the pup matures


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

cEElint said:


> all of you are gorgeous..


Hah +1 to this.


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> Hah +1 to this.


Thanks....


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember when Tonka was a wee little newborn pup. He's grown so fast! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!!!! I am so wanting a blue male to add to my little family


----------



## BlueBullyLover (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for the "bad" word guys...


----------

